# Versus Big Mek Kustom Force Fields



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

*Versus: Week Nineteen​*
Well, since we're thinking forward to 5th, I thought I would act on a vewy good suggestion from this last week and propose we have a good look at the Kustom Force Field option for Big Meks

Basically, instead of a Shokk Attack Gun, (because that's the only other thing worth buying for a mek) you can buy a Kustom Force Field. The KFF bestows a 5+ cover save on all units with models within 6" of the mek, and any vehicles within that range are treated as Obscured.

In 5th, Obscured vehicles get a cover save as well.
So imagine facing down a formidable Dred Mob, or a line of Battlewagons, all with a 5+ chance to negate any glancing or penetrating hit against them. Boyz dashing about in the open with invulnerable saves, etc.

Of course, in 5th independent characters can be targeted like anyone else unless they join a unit (and then they become part of the unit), so 'shoot him with railguns' is a real option. The best players will probably keep their Meks inside units of boyz or gretchen to give them a little protection.

So how do you deal with a bunch of ramshackle ork vehicles (or half-naked boyz) suddenly haivng invulnerable saves?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

The same way I deal with mobs of Ork Boyz moving through cover.

Sheer volume of fire.

And if you're going with a Dred Mob or a Battlewagon line, is easier, because you can focus more of your fire onto fewer targets. Just focus on bringing one down at a time, rather then spamming fire across the line.

Oh, and there's always the "run in and punch them in the face" option, too, since the KFF does SQUAT at close quarters.

Only recommended to capable assault troops, obviously.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

An ork player running a force with a lot of vehicles is going to have a force that is small for orks. This means that plasma guns and autocannons are very viable against them. I would try for mobility killls on the ork player's vehicles, instead of anihhilation. This would allow me to keep their heavy units away, at least for a few turns, and I could focus on the heavy bolter fodder. Once I cleared away any threatening mobz, then I would work on a more permanent destruction of their heavier vehicles until more mobz showed up to threaten me, then i would repeat the process. As always with orks, it is a slugging match after the second round.


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

Thats why I always keep a couple of Whirlwinds with incendiary castellians on board (ignores cover saves), other than that just plenty of massed firepower and maybe some land speeders to take on anything dangerous lurking in the back.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I'm with unmarked. Incindiary castellans. Just a big blast of bolter-like goodness.....

And if the wagons are low armour and open-topped like most orc vehicles they should do the job against them too..... That is if their armour is 10 all round. I have no ork players near me....


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Trukks are AV10, but Battlewagons are armored more like a Leman Russ


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

I imagine that having all the Units close together like that to take advantage of the cover save will make good fodder for the IG and all the pie plates they can drop on them, hammerhead sub munitions would also become more effective


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

As I understand it, so long as the *unit* is within 6" of the mek, it gets cover, so the models within the unit are free to spread out within coherency, they don;t have to cluster all within the bubble


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Is the Mek's T low enough that an S9 shot will instant kill if it wounds?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Yep, T4
So if you can get a shot at them they;re not unkillable


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The quick fix for fighting Orks is to take the fight to them. They rely on getting the charge, so don't let them have it. Get up in their green xenos faces with weapons like flamers that ignore cover, and follow up with a steadfast charge with dedicated assault units. Suddenly, that kustom force field is just dead weight for the Mek when the other side is getting the jump on the boyz!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Lash of Submission all surrounding orks out of the force field (preferably into rapid-fire range. Instant carnage. *Looks at avatar and wipes away tear*


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Flamers are your friend  Ofcourse my sisters have plenty of those. I once played against orc speed freaks in a tourney. My cannonness blocked a couple of trukks coming from the flank, and my calidus held up some with her neural scrambler and then the orks when he got out.
Flamers did wonders against his orcs and my seraphim chopped up his little trukk with ease with their eviscerator.

Small note: Speed freaks when they fall back, go to their trukks and auto regroup in them. So if you shoot a squad that just disembarked and it runs back inside, assault the trukk they are in. This is considered part of their unit, so you may assault it.
( that is how the judge ruled it on that tourney anyway )


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

Is the Cult of Speed rule book still valid for tournaments then?

You also had a lucky rulling, because even pre 5th edition. Speed freeks could go back into any transport vehicle. They not really had a dedicated transport. Just one you would buy for the unit.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

It was some years ago. and yes, that was the same back then.
The ruling was based on the fact that the vehicle I was charging was the one they ran into. Basicly, my unit 'chased' after them and ripped apart their trukk because they were inside.


----------

